# Renegade Nomad 15



## Avetjx (Jan 12, 2016)

Alchemy,

Wondering if that is the nomad I sold a couple of years ago. I owned the 15' nomad for about 3 years before I sold it. It was a very nice riding boat in the flats and chop. It was still very safe in 1-2' rollers but at that stage it got pretty wet. The storage was adequate and it had a big livewell in the stern. Poling from the stern was very easy and very stable. It tipped as you walked the gunnels but not so much that you felt unstable. Nice big forward casting deck even with a trolling motor. Mine had trim tabs which I did use to optimize running at high speed. I never it WOT because frankly it was faster than I wanted to go. Mine had a 90 hp 2 stroke mercury. The boat was very easy to launch and retrieve with one person. I would definitely say the max fishing capacity was 2 people. It could run fine with more but not be comfortable to fish.

Things I didn't care for: didn't like the under gunnel rod storage, just not enough room in my opinion. second, the tub floor was suspended above the stringers which meant things (cans, bottles, etc) could get caught under it. the biggest hassle was the limited access to the bilge area. if you needed to change out a pump or other item, you needed to be a circus level contortionist. I always felt bad for my mechanic who needed to get up in there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 11, 2013)

Avetjx said:


> Alchemy,
> 
> Wondering if that is the nomad I sold a couple of years ago. I owned the 15' nomad for about 3 years before I sold it. It was a very nice riding boat in the flats and chop. It was still very safe in 1-2' rollers but at that stage it got pretty wet. The storage was adequate and it had a big livewell in the stern. Poling from the stern was very easy and very stable. It tipped as you walked the gunnels but not so much that you felt unstable. Nice big forward casting deck even with a trolling motor. Mine had trim tabs which I did use to optimize running at high speed. I never it WOT because frankly it was faster than I wanted to go. Mine had a 90 hp 2 stroke mercury. The boat was very easy to launch and retrieve with one person. I would definitely say the max fishing capacity was 2 people. It could run fine with more but not be comfortable to fish.
> 
> Things I didn't care for: didn't like the under gunnel rod storage, just not enough room in my opinion. second, the tub floor was suspended above the stringers which meant things (cans, bottles, etc) could get caught under it. the biggest hassle was the limited access to the bilge area. if you needed to change out a pump or other item, you needed to be a circus level contortionist. I always felt bad for my mechanic who needed to get up in there. Hope this helps.


Wow I thought this thread would get lost.
Thankyou for your reply. I was really hoping to receive a deep review like this one.
I believe I've seen your skiff on a few forums but I wouldn't know.
I think it's a nice looking skiff with potential. It has that modern sporty look.

Thanks again for your reply. I'll be sure to keep it in mind


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

Alchemy said:


> I came across the Renegade Nomad 15 through browsing for skiff designs.
> It looks like a decent hull. I like the way the shearline flows.
> Yet I've noticed that that there's few info about this boat.
> Seems to me that people are more interested in the 20 footer.
> ...


Have you gathered more information on this Skiff? I am also very interested in this boat. Would very much appreciate if you could share anything at all...Thanks


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I have seen the 15 and it is a cool little boat. Has a tackle storage in the gunnel. Looks like it has more of a v with strakes seen on larger boats.

Ive only ever seen one larger nomad on the water and it was an idle booze cruise of older woman.


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> I have seen the 15 and it is a cool little boat. Has a tackle storage in the gunnel. Looks like it has more of a v with strakes seen on larger boats.
> 
> Ive only ever seen one larger nomad on the water and it was an idle booze cruise of older woman.


Thanks


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 11, 2013)

lov2play said:


> Have you gathered more information on this Skiff? I am also very interested in this boat. Would very much appreciate if you could share anything at all...Thanks


All I know is what has been posted on this thread.
The boat is made by Renegade boats. Has a bayboat-ish skiff style look.
Haven't found anything else.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

The original hull was designed and built if I recall sometime in the 80's by the Scotts, a small boat building family in Port Richey. 

You don't see many for sale because the owners tend to hang on to them.

The originals had wood / glass construction and the company was sold, relocated to St. Pete i believe sometime in the 90's. Somewhere in there I believe they touted "no wood construction". It appears it has been relocated again to SE FL.

Hull cut through chop similar the BC151 and floated shallower than it looked, again similar to the BC151 which came later.

I believe Jerry broke off from the Scott building clan about the time they were pushing the "Skate" and started Marauder Marine were he introduced his "Stealth 20", his twist. The Stealth was sold to Young when they started in the biz.

Just an account of the pedigree as I understood it.

Unfortunately with Jerry's passing, I'm no longer able to go to the horse.


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

Skiff Junky said:


> The original hull was designed and built if I recall sometime in the 80's by the Scotts, a small boat building family in Port Richey.
> 
> You don't see many for sale because the owners tend to hang on to them.
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

Avetjx said:


> Alchemy,
> 
> Wondering if that is the nomad I sold a couple of years ago. I owned the 15' nomad for about 3 years before I sold it. It was a very nice riding boat in the flats and chop. It was still very safe in 1-2' rollers but at that stage it got pretty wet. The storage was adequate and it had a big livewell in the stern. Poling from the stern was very easy and very stable. It tipped as you walked the gunnels but not so much that you felt unstable. Nice big forward casting deck even with a trolling motor. Mine had trim tabs which I did use to optimize running at high speed. I never it WOT because frankly it was faster than I wanted to go. Mine had a 90 hp 2 stroke mercury. The boat was very easy to launch and retrieve with one person. I would definitely say the max fishing capacity was 2 people. It could run fine with more but not be comfortable to fish.
> 
> Things I didn't care for: didn't like the under gunnel rod storage, just not enough room in my opinion. second, the tub floor was suspended above the stringers which meant things (cans, bottles, etc) could get caught under it. the biggest hassle was the limited access to the bilge area. if you needed to change out a pump or other item, you needed to be a circus level contortionist. I always felt bad for my mechanic who needed to get up in there. Hope this helps.


What year was your Nomad 15' and how did the hull hold up? I am looking at a 2013 and just wonder how long it will last... I have to leave it in the water 24/7. Yes...I am going to check for bottles and debris under the tub floor...Thanks!


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

Skiff Junky said:


> The original hull was designed and built if I recall sometime in the 80's by the Scotts, a small boat building family in Port Richey.
> 
> You don't see many for sale because the owners tend to hang on to them.
> 
> ...


That is quite a history. Must be a good skiff if the owners are holding on to them. Thanks for your reply....


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

Avetjx said:


> Alchemy,
> 
> Wondering if that is the nomad I sold a couple of years ago. I owned the 15' nomad for about 3 years before I sold it. It was a very nice riding boat in the flats and chop. It was still very safe in 1-2' rollers but at that stage it got pretty wet. The storage was adequate and it had a big livewell in the stern. Poling from the stern was very easy and very stable. It tipped as you walked the gunnels but not so much that you felt unstable. Nice big forward casting deck even with a trolling motor. Mine had trim tabs which I did use to optimize running at high speed. I never it WOT because frankly it was faster than I wanted to go. Mine had a 90 hp 2 stroke mercury. The boat was very easy to launch and retrieve with one person. I would definitely say the max fishing capacity was 2 people. It could run fine with more but not be comfortable to fish.
> 
> Things I didn't care for: didn't like the under gunnel rod storage, just not enough room in my opinion. second, the tub floor was suspended above the stringers which meant things (cans, bottles, etc) could get caught under it. the biggest hassle was the limited access to the bilge area. if you needed to change out a pump or other item, you needed to be a circus level contortionist. I always felt bad for my mechanic who needed to get up in there. Hope this helps.


Can you tell me how I can shut off water intake into the livewell? Is it the big red lever in the bilge area, or is that lever for fuel?


----------

